# Bellator heavyweight grand prix opening-round matchups set



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Some fun match ups finally confirmed. Hopefully Kongo, Lashley, and even maybe Carwin are alternates. Long story short...


Quinton Jackson vs. Chael Sonnen Jan.20

Fedor Emelianenko vs. Frank Mir Feb.16

Matt Mitrione vs. Roy Nelson TBA

Ryan Bader vs. Muhammed Lawal TBA

http://www.espn.com/mma/story/_/id/21521490/bellator-mma-reveals-heavyweight-grand-prix-bracket


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rampage
Fedor
Nelson
Bader


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Takes way to long with matches from the same round being on different dates.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Can't wait for this.

I think if Fedor doesn't win the tournament, he needs to truly retire once and for all.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

rul3z said:


> Can't wait for this.
> 
> I think if Fedor doesn't win the tournament, he needs to truly retire once and for all.


Fedor won't win, I'm not even confident he'll bear Mir (although he should).

Prime Fedor wins this without even breaking a sweat, however these days I think everyone in the tourney has a good a shot of beating him and people like Nelson and Mitrione should be able to KO him pretty easily.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Spite said:


> Fedor won't win, I'm not even confident he'll bear Mir (although he should).
> 
> Prime Fedor wins this without even breaking a sweat, however these days I think everyone in the tourney has a good a shot of beating him and people like Nelson and Mitrione should be able to KO him pretty easily.


As much as I don't won't what you said to happen, but I agree with you, he could easily get KOed by those guys.

I think if he truly wants to stay in the sport, he must drop to LHW.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

rul3z said:


> As much as I don't won't what you said to happen, but I agree with you, he could easily get KOed by those guys.
> 
> I think if he truly wants to stay in the sport, he must drop to LHW.


It might help to some degree but his chin is shot, a big hitting LHW puts him away, they'll also have the speed advantage.

I'd like to see fedor against guys like Wand and Shogun, maybe a rematch with Hendo. Fun fights that have no legacy bearing. At the moment you got guys like Meathead making a name from him when realistically they wouldn't have stood a chance against a prime Fedor.


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

Spite said:


> It might help to some degree but his chin is shot, a big hitting LHW puts him away, they'll also have the speed advantage.
> 
> I'd like to see fedor against guys like Wand and Shogun, maybe a rematch with Hendo. Fun fights that have no legacy bearing. At the moment you got guys like Meathead making a name from him when realistically they wouldn't have stood a chance against a prime Fedor.


I 100% agree with you. At his prime, non of these fighters would even stand a round!

This is life though!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Spite said:


> Fedor won't win, I'm not even confident he'll bear Mir (although he should).
> 
> Prime Fedor wins this without even breaking a sweat, however these days I think everyone in the tourney has a good a shot of beating him and people like Nelson and Mitrione should be able to KO him pretty easily.


Agreed.

Fedor's chin is awful now, and his speed/timing/strength/cardio/etc is obviously lower because of his age. I mean, the guy is 41 years old. He's also smaller than most of the people on that list which used to never be an issue but now it is. Sad, but I don't see him beating Mir.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> Takes way too long with matches from the same round being on different dates.


I agree, but from the get go they've said that this thing ends in Dec of next year. They're just trying to set up a bunch of big shows for each quarter and have a "NYE" card of their own.


----------



## Jehannum (Nov 28, 2017)

No Kongo, Lashley, Minakov, Oli Thompson, Wren etc but they include Chael, the guy that is just gonna roll over and capitulate if he gets hit. Rampage will most likely turn up in terrible shape and won't have the pop required to make a dent in anyone BUT Chael. King Mo is interesting as a fighter but he's likely to get finished by all the HW's except Fedor, leaving just Bader from the LHW's as a credible choice for winning the tournament. He's definitely the favourite from that group and I would say only Mitrione ranks ahead of him provided he can beat Nelson in their rematch. 

Strange tournament but I'm not surprised given it's Scott Coker


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah Scott Coker is relying on the fact that he can get a bunch of big names fighting in this tournament instead of genuine heavyweight contenders. Bobby Lashley should be in it but then again he probably wants to concentrate more on pro wrestling then MMA. Honestly they should be making this more a David versus Goliath tournament instead of the match ups they have.


----------



## Jehannum (Nov 28, 2017)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah Scott Coker is relying on the fact that he can get a bunch of big names fighting in this tournament instead of genuine heavyweight contenders. Bobby Lashley should be in it but then again he probably wants to concentrate more on pro wrestling then MMA. Honestly they should be making this more a David versus Goliath tournament instead of the match ups they have.


My understanding is that they are trying to avoid doing Mitrione/Fedor 2 or Mo/Rampage 3 at least before the final and that's what's led to the awkward matchmaking and tournament bracket.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I want Fedor to win. Then he'll come to the UFC and be the HW champ. Right? Right?? Right... It's happening, folks.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

M.C said:


> I want Fedor to win. Then he'll come to the UFC and be the HW champ. Right? Right?? Right... It's happening, folks.


It's not 2009 anymore MC


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

LizaG said:


> It's not 2009 anymore MC


Way to be a dream killer.


----------



## Jehannum (Nov 28, 2017)

M.C said:


> Way to be a dream killer.


I often dream of Fedor face down ass up, so I'm hoping Mir does make my dreams come true


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Fedor Emelianenko is one of the greatest fighters to never fight in the UFC and at present he's only beating his legacy into the ground.


----------



## Jehannum (Nov 28, 2017)

kantowrestler said:


> Fedor Emelianenko is one of the greatest fighters to never fight in the UFC and at present he's only beating his legacy into the ground.


any idea WHY he's doing it though? 

I thought M1 Global looked after him far better than the UFC ever could, isn't he a multimillionaire by now? I don't believe for a moment that it's solely for the competition, he's barely in shape these days even by his standards.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned yet, but Rory McDonald asked to be an alternate :laugh: no seriously....


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Jehannum said:


> I often dream of Fedor face down ass up,


You have some kinky dreams...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, we are getting into weird territory!


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, we are getting into weird territory!


No need to talk about your underwear again!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm never going to live that down am I?


----------



## Jehannum (Nov 28, 2017)

kantowrestler said:


> I'm never going to live that down am I?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That's actually pretty funny!


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Alright, back on topic. With Rampage and Nelson out my dumbass is starting to realize something. DERP!!! These match ups were tailer made for a couple of things...I'm pretty confident that Fedor KO's Mirr and murks Chael afterword. I also think Bader takes King Mo ALL DAY! That being said, 3 things could happen that are all good for Bellator. Scenario #1 Fedor wins and retires a HW champ of another organization. #2 Matt gets the HW strap I feel he deserves and will most likely get in the end. Or, #3 Bader becomes the "first?" two division champ for Bellator and makes him SUPER marketable for the company. 

Thoughts?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Alright, back on topic. With Rampage and Nelson out my dumbass is starting to realize something. DERP!!! These match ups were tailer made for a couple of things...I'm pretty confident that Fedor KO's Mirr and murks Chael afterword. I also think Bader takes King Mo ALL DAY! That being said, 3 things could happen that are all good for Bellator. Scenario #1 Fedor wins and retires a HW champ of another organization. #2 Matt gets the HW strap I feel he deserves and will most likely get in the end. Or, #3 Bader becomes the "first?" two division champ for Bellator and makes him SUPER marketable for the company.
> 
> Thoughts?


Yeah, this tournament is great in terms of stylistic fights, like I could see Fedor beating Bader stylistically, but Bader beats everyone else and a bunch of fighters can beat Fedor. The matching has been done very well, I'd put my money on Bader overall though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the results should be very interesting.


----------

